# Does this sound serious, and is it possible that I could have IBS?



## Crimson_Ark (Sep 2, 2014)

For the past few weeks I've been slightly constipated, not completely, I can still pass gas and produce stool, only by straining somewhat though. I began taking laxatives to help get over it, and it seemed to have worked only for the condition to return soon after. I soon developed what I believe to be a prolapsed internal hemorrhoid that I've been applying Preparation H to around 2-4 times a day. It doesn't cause me pain per say, it's only uncomfortable.

Recently I took some Milk of Magnesia (3 tbs), which caused to be have the most severe diarrhea I've ever had in my entire life (makes me think I might have taken too much even though it said to take between 2-4 tbs). That cleared up within a couple of days, and now I'm passing more formulated stools, but sometimes when I get the urge to go I head to the toilet and simply produce what I would call "wet flatulance" which, if I was to descibe them, feels kind of like (wet) bubbles coming out of my anus.

Whenever I go to wipe it's similar to wiping after having gone (brownish-yellow) but appears slightly more "mucusy" than normal. I haven't experienced any dramatic or reoccuring pains and no blood (not a single drop) has cropped up in my stool or when I wipe, so it doesn't seem to be anything too serious, could my digestive system just be kind of out of wack at the moment? I've never really had any sort of problems with it before, I've only had diarrhea a handful of times in my life (not out of the blue) and very, very minor cases of constipation (twice to be exact, with the last one having happened about 2-3 years ago).

I'm 18 btw and the only source I can think of that caused all of this was when I went with my uncle to eat Tamales at this mexican resturant. I have also been drinking a lot of water lately, as I was told to do so by my Aunt, who is a nurse and told me that I have hemorrhoids (after having shown her a picture I took of my anus to see what was going on).


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would have the hemmoroid examined by a Dr to make sure. Your gut could be just irritated. See how you do with some time, But have the hemmie looked at by the Dr.. don't worry they see all kinds of bums all the time and I doubt they will think yours is special.


----------

